# Vomiting



## Kaizorz (May 24, 2014)

About 6 pm last night Pan vomited, she seemed really distressed by the whole situation but it was a singular occurrence. In a panic I called the emergency vet whom suggested I bring her in so she could examine her crop; a side from a single seed she said it was empty, but didn't do a crop swab.
Pan seems fine now, she's eaten since and seems to be passing food ok, she still seemed very active when I settled her down to sleep. 

My question is since it was just once, and she seems fine now, would a swab be necessary? Should I still contact her regular vet on Monday?
I had to put her on a new brand of seed (usually feed her Vitakraft nature budgie mix, but had to put her on Living World premium mix), as they're not stocking her usual brand at the moment for some unknown reason, but she's still on Harrison's super fine. 
A large portion of the vomit seemed to be the Harrison's, but there was a lot of seed.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is great you are keeping an eye on her and acted immediately.
If she doesn't show any other signs of sickness, as in her droppings become runny ,or green, she is fluffed and lethargic and drinking more than usual I would simply say it was an upset from her food change. If she does vomit again I would definitely take her to her usual vet and ask for follow up tests and crop wash to be done. :budgie:


----------



## Kaizorz (May 24, 2014)

She still has problems with her cere (discharge, sometimes it gets block) but otherwise as I said she's been fine. Thank you for putting my mind at ease though.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Has the vet followed the discharge up with tests? this is not normal and should be looked into. I hope the health issues are over for your budgie.


----------

